

Forbes: 7 Things To Consider Before Registering A New gTLD; What Is Right - JungleNavigator
http://www.thedomains.com/2014/01/30/forbes-7-things-to-consider-before-registering-a-new-gtld-what-the-author-got-right-wrong/

======
JungleNavigator
I am aware that original articles should be submitted, but I think there is a
whole new article with added value from a domain expert. So I hope, in this
case it is OK to submit article from thedomains.com instead from the
forbes.com.

